# Botsford Family Farm Poultney Milk, another Paul G. Fenton



## epgorge (Jun 12, 2007)

I finally found the two local dairy bottle I have been searching for. Botsford Family Farm Milk Bottle (the pint) Poultney, Vermont. 

 I also found another Paul G. Fenton, pint (I have the only 1/2 pint in existence, I know about). Now this one has the wire bail and metal top as the next picture below shows.

 What is weird is the bottle has a W in  a circle on the base for a bottle mark. Wheaton started using that in 1944. I would have thought the use of wire bails was pre-1940's.

 Nice bottle none the same. I offered the guy $100 bucks for it and the Botsford.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Jun 12, 2007)

Here is the Botsford family Farm. This is the ony pint I know of. There is a quart but I haven't seen it. There may have been be a half pint creamer manufactured as well. These two are two of the bottles which be featured in the upcoming, Lost dairies of the Poultney River Valley.

 Joel


----------



## capsoda (Jun 12, 2007)

Botsford and Poultney!!!!

 Poultney...[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]   that just cracks me up.....


----------

